# Premium fork hype?



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Jeeze man...the Premium fork went for 290!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110475555727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I recall people getting them for under 100 with shipping.

Is all this hype surrounding the fork artificially inflating the price??


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

$310.02 Ouch, let go my wallet!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That was way over price on that fork, has your 3T arrives yet?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Seems like everyone is looking to get one.

Yes...I got my 3T.


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

that was a Premium Plus fork. it has carbon dropouts and is pretty light. Not as light as the older Slice Carbon but still around 300g. It was also pretty stiff which is something most forks of that weight can't claim.

Still, a little high but right on to the seller.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Avantdale,

Here is another deal on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-prem...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item20aecfe6be


----------



## 564racer (Apr 3, 2009)

Just a heads up to anyone seriously interested in it. The premium plus still on ebay right now has been in a wreck (bad enough to bend the frame). I was going to buy this fork but was too worried about whether or not it is compromised. The guy selling it is a member on these forums. his username is the same as his ebay name. He posted a thread about his bent six13 on here. I googled him because he doesnt have much feedback on ebay.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Good to know and thanks for the posted.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd say those forks with the carbon drop outs are worth every penny. 

I bought a Six13 Frame and fork a few years ago to replace one I tweaked racing and it came with the Premium + forks, the bike felt much different and handled better than ever.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

My handcrafted in France 297g Si fork only cost me $75/shipped, off eBay. I feel blessed. Certainly worth the THREE MONTH WAIT, on eBay!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That was a great price got mine for $81.50 shipped.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*Cannondale Fork Alert!!!*

Premium fork on eBay right now...

At 450g...its still BETTER than the 560g Ultra!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Prem...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item23051a9b07

Here is TIME's first attempt at making a fork at Cannondale's specs(Slice/CODA Prodigy). Result was a 520g fork:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CANNONDALE-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0fd50063

Slice Si fork 100% carbon was TIME making a fork for Cannondale at TIME's specs- 300g of stiff, laser-like steering precision:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-SI-F...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca9b6c161

A friend worked in France for TIME hand-weaving(15 man-hours/fork!) the made in-house carbon sheets for them. Finally, Cannondale was too impatient to wait weeks for them and ended their contract with TIME, in 2004. I am the un-official expert on Cannondale road forks now...


----------

